# Long shaft on a 15" transom



## basstender10.6 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going to look at a mercury 9.9 long shaft, but my boat has a 16" transom. Would this be a problem?


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep. You would have to make a jack plate or convert the motor to a short shaft.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 18, 2011)

Are you going to put it on your Basstender? If so that is too much motor for that boat.
I heard its possible to flip a boat with a shaft that's too long. The long leg will slow your boat down some and you might have problems in shallow water.
I wouldn't bother with it unless it was cheap.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 18, 2011)

Whoopbass said:


> Are you going to put it on your Basstender? If so that is too much motor for that boat.
> I heard its possible to flip a boat with a shaft that's too long. The long leg will slow your boat down some and you might have problems in shallow water.
> I wouldn't bother with it unless it was cheap.


Yes, I am putting it on my basstender 10.6. But it is rated for 15hp so I didn't think it would be over kill. I can not install a jack plate on it. It has electir start, 1995 and he is asking $650


----------



## jellio5 (Mar 19, 2011)

IMO I don't it's not the end of the world. It's better to have it to long than to short it will slow you down a bunch but it will work be careful in shallow water and when turning I think it will want to be pretty jerky when and quick when turning. With all that said bottom line is if you want it to get you across the lake or troll the shoreline it will still work. You may have some additional spray out the back as well.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 19, 2011)

$650 is a pretty good price so you might want to buy it until a short shaft comes along.
I don't know much about your boat but I would think a 10.6' plastic boat would be unsafe with a 15hp motor on the back. 
10hp is pushing it in my opinion but maybe that basstender has some super hi tech hull design that I don't know about.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 19, 2011)

Whoopbass said:


> $650 is a pretty good price so you might want to buy it until a short shaft comes along.
> I don't know much about your boat but I would think a 10.6' plastic boat would be unsafe with a 15hp motor on the back.
> 10hp is pushing it in my opinion but maybe that basstender has some super hi tech hull design that I don't know about.


Well, the boat is pretty beffy at 230 pounds, and I see that most people put either a 9.9 or 15 on it because they are heavy boats to push through the water.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 19, 2011)

230lbs is beefy. Maybe you ought to think about getting a 25hp.  
Your boat is probably heavier then my 15' Gregor. I figured your boat was 100lbs max.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 20, 2011)

Whoopbass said:


> 230lbs is beefy. Maybe you ought to think about getting a 25hp.
> Your boat is probably heavier then my 15' Gregor. I figured your boat was 100lbs max.


I would if I was immune from the legal trouble you can get in to


----------



## NCJonboater (Mar 21, 2011)

Im running a 93' 25 hp yamaha long shaft on a 14x38 jonboat with a 15" transom. If there is any drag I can't tell it. I mounted a 04' Merc. 25 short shaft for comparision.There is no difference in topend, they both ran 30-31 mph. But on take-off the yamaha left the merc in its wake. I would try the longshaft as is, if it don't work out you can allways raise it up. I was hesitant about a longshaft but now am very happy with its performance on my boat.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Nymph with a 15 inch transom. I run a long shaft 9.9 never had an issue. I built a welded jackplate here at work to "mini jacker" spec. and didn't like it. 

Felt really really bad to me IMO. I wouldn't go UOP in like 10 inches of water or anything but common sense tells you that...

I have noticed it is very twitchy with the longshaft. but when you get used to it and its the only motor I have ever run its "normal" to me.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 22, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> I have a Nymph with a 15 inch transom. I run a long shaft 9.9 never had an issue. I built a welded jackplate here at work to "mini jacker" spec. and didn't like it.
> 
> Felt really really bad to me IMO. I wouldn't go UOP in like 10 inches of water or anything but common sense tells you that...
> 
> I have noticed it is very twitchy with the longshaft. but when you get used to it and its the only motor I have ever run its "normal" to me.


Thanks. I will have to make a choice today. I am not sure if I will go with it because I really wanted a 15hp.


----------

